# 997 Turbo 650 BHP revisted with a twist



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Some of you may remember a "BLACK" 997 Turbo i did a few months ago

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=72998

Well the car was booked in again for its quartely detail today so can you imagine my suprise when the owner opened the garage door.

The car is now 700+ BHP and has been fully wrapped in this Martini design.










So todays aim was to get the car looking shiny again










I chose to just rinse the car first and not go down the snow foam route as i did not want to touch the car with a pressure washer, so wash mitt and suds and a good rinse down was required










First was to wash the 20" Billet wheels which i totally love, a little APC and a few brushes to work the interiors and the brake callipers.










Back to new. Just a little tar to remove.










Front wheel also washed with Apc and then tar & glue to remove any residue from the insides.










Again as i did not want to pressure wash the car i decided to wash the door shuts and engine bay by hand with Apc and a soft brush around all the hinges and simply hose down.










Once all washed and rinsed it was out with the Miracle dryer










Engine all dressed and looking sweet










Tyres dressed and wheels Jetsealed



















Basically i then sorted the interior and all the glass and went straight onto a pre wax with Lime prime and a final coat of Best of show.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

:doublesho: Love it


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

OMG!!! Much prefer the black, but at least the sticker will come off when he's bored!!

This is my favourite car out of what I've seen on DW, a credit to its owner.

Nice job on getting it clean, did you have to take any special precautions, or just not using the pressure washer?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks super cool, those alloys are awesome, however, not sure the martini colours suit the shape as much as the earlier 911's (930-935)


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Your usual thorough work on the car Glyn:thumb:

No accounting for taste though, compared to how you had it looking last time, the new colour scheme has ruined it (imho)


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> OMG!!! Much prefer the black, but at least the sticker will come off when he's bored!!
> 
> This is my favourite car out of what I've seen on DW, a credit to its owner.
> 
> Nice job on getting it clean, did you have to take any special precautions, or just not using the pressure washer?


The viynals are pretty strong but have not been on to long so just treated it with some respect and kepth the pressure washer away from them.


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

take those stickers off!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice, i kind of like it?

I really hope that no knife has been near the paint when fitting the stickers?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Cracking finish.

Its always best to play safe with Vinyl wrapped vehicles.........:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What does the finish of this vinyl look like close up, Glyn? Is it immediately obvious that it's stick on vinyl, or could it pass for a painted finish from a reasonable distance?

I loved the black and if it was mine I'd have kept it that colour, but I do actually quite like this design - at least it has genuine Porsche motorsport links. And 700bhp now :doublesho To have that kind of power under your foot must be awesome (and able to deploy it as well, which is the key).

Oh, almost forgot - nice detail, mate (but that's a given with you anyway)


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> What does the finish of this vinyl look like close up, Glyn? Is it immediately obvious that it's stick on vinyl, or could it pass for a painted finish from a reasonable distance?
> 
> I loved the black and if it was mine I'd have kept it that colour, but I do actually quite like this design - at least it has genuine Porsche motorsport links. And 700bhp now :doublesho To have that kind of power under your foot must be awesome (and able to deploy it as well, which is the key).
> 
> Oh, almost forgot - nice detail, mate (but that's a given with you anyway)


Its not until you get really close that you can see some edges but it really is effective. I love it for the record


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, so is the white vinyl aswell


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> looks great, so is the white vinyl aswell


Sure is the car is black underneath


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I know how tricky it can be to get a small window sticker on straight and without any air bubbles on sometimes :lol:, so this scale of job must be a real skill to carry out without creasing the sections or getting bubbles under it. Would love to see the application process.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Just shows money does not equal taste.
Good work though


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The outside looks fab but then you open the door to black shuts. 

Looks half done and cheap. Up there with F355 kitted MR2s!

Lovin you work tho.


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Absolutely love it, bet taht was a bit nerve racking not to damage it!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very good Glyn, bet it was a surprise tho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Damn just love that ! good job as usual mate :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Good effort - i like it.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice, but like it more in black.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

is this the same car in action 4mins in?

http://www.mrctuning.com/


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

What has he done?

Looked so much better in black, great work still!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh dear. I didn't like the wheels when I saw the first visit, now i'm not a fan of any of it! 

Good work though!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice work.

I think the wheels are the nicest thing about that car. The wrap looks good from the front on but not from side on imo.

Just a bit of fun I suppose anyways, easily removed!

What has he had done to make it 700bhp?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

As said I loved the Black not sure about the stickers but its great to see what can be had without a respray.

The time to put that all on well must be much longer than a respray i would guess. Bet it was 20+ hours to do... 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

700 bhp - not sure about that.

Phil


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

amazing i love it


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

nice work although prefer the black. looks more stealth that way


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure its a Turbo. If it is he has put on the rear spoiler with integral air rams and the side air vents from the new GT2.

Or it could just be a new GT2.

I like it either way.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nope, new spoiler fitted, if you check the pics from the linked thread.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Davey S2 said:


> Not sure its a Turbo. If it is he has put on the rear spoiler with integral air rams and the side air vents from the new GT2.
> 
> Or it could just be a new GT2.
> 
> I like it either way.


It is a 997 Turbo underneath, but with the GT2 rear spoiler and front bumper assembly. The rear bumper is still the stock Turbo item though, as the GT2's is totally different with the 'shark' gills in beside the tailpipes.

And 700 bhp is achievable on these - TechArt and Gemballa etc. routinely tune 996 & 997 Turbos & GT2s to this kind of power and beyond.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

NO, leave it black lol, nice work glyn it will be a different colour on the next detail i exspect


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice work  still deciding if I like the vinyl wrap or not. Great to be able to swap it when you get bored I suppose


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Marmite car for sure!!!!!!!

Great write up and finish...but the car looks terrible IMO with the new stripes, I would have left it black....


----------



## Isoproturon (Feb 26, 2006)

Mental to cover it in that, but each to their own. Seems to be creating a bit of a stir over on ****-ton heads.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! :thumb:

Loved the car in black, but if you're going to go down the motorsport themed route then why not the evocative Martini Racing colours? I like it!:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Isoproturon said:


> Mental to cover it in that, but each to their own. Seems to be creating a bit of a stir over on ****-ton heads.


Any chance you could send me the link


----------



## Isoproturon (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=577683&nmt=Oh christ.

Usual nonsense from some people over there.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a beast that looks


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow thats certainly unique! Nice work on it, looks great. Nice to see it goes as good as it looks !


----------



## shayne5301 (May 29, 2008)

when that car was black, it was actually the wallpaper on my desktop. stunning car and cracking job:thumb:


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I'm with Scooby73. As you can see from my username, I have an affinity for Lancias, famously raced in Martini colours. This car makes me go funny all over, I like it a lot!! My only worry is the added weight, there must be kilos of vinyl film on that thing!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Spotted this car heading South bound on the M1 on Friday...got very excited!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice work:thumb: 997 looks awesome


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

nice car

but preferred it in black tbh.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

That looks awesome, very individual and those alloys.:argie:


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

the car was outside work today and from a distance it looks painted, nice detail by the way


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Those rims are stunning.........and so was the detail.


----------



## olliegiltrow (Aug 11, 2006)

Just seen that this is in the april issue of 911&porscheworld which comes out next week but i have subscription so recieved my copy today. the car is now running 727bhp and 753lb ft but i havent read the full article yet. think i saw the car in another porsche magazine thats out atm aswell


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Something about that...... very cool

Good work


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, that's an attention getter for sure! I much prefer the black but that doesn't look bad. Those wheels are gorgeous!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats a vinyl wrap and a half....looks the nuts!

Great detail


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Glorious....


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Hmm! Not sure about this one...

Love the car but think I also would rather have the Black.

Either way, great work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

beautyful paint job!!!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fabulous, nice job Glyn. 

But can I just say, I think a few people need reminding of the spirit in which things are posted here. If you don't like what's been done to a car then of course that's your opinion that you're perfectly entitled to, and that should be respected. BUT, how about having the decency to keep it to yourselves and remember that someone has gone to a lot of effort and expense to create something they want. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Some of the comments on this thread are just bloody rude, and I wonder what the feeling would be if we all started publically offering our honest opinion to some of the tasteless 'modified' tat that gets posted on this and other forums. Manners cost nothing people, I'd hate to see DW turn into PH.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Fabulous, nice job Glyn.
> 
> But can I just say, I think a few people need reminding of the spirit in which things are posted here. If you don't like what's been done to a car then of course that's your opinion that you're perfectly entitled to, and that should be respected. BUT, how about having the decency to keep it to yourselves and remember that someone has gone to a lot of effort and expense to create something they want. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Some of the comments on this thread are just bloody rude, and I wonder what the feeling would be if we all started publically offering our honest opinion to some of the tasteless 'modified' tat that gets posted on this and other forums. Manners cost nothing people, I'd hate to see DW turn into PH.


Very well said Paul, I totally agree:thumb:

Nice work Glyn, did you know about the wrap before turning up or was it a complete shock?


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lovely motor. What I wouldn't do for a car like that!

Top job, it looks awesome!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

lanciamug said:


> My only worry is the added weight, there must be kilos of vinyl film on that thing!


:lol: You're joking right? there will be all of about 1kg of vinyl on there so I don't think it will effect the power/weight ratio too much!

Saw this on PH the other day Glynn, I like it and for around the 1/4 of the cost of having it painted the owner has created a car unique to himself that can easily be put back to original black in less than day, without actually effecting the originality of the factory paintwork


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul , well said. I could not agree more.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Well i think it looks sweeeeet


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Glyn, did you know about the wrap before turning up or was it a complete shock?[/QUOTE]

The client said the car had been been wrapped but i was thinking it was the clear film from paintshield, can u imagine my face when he reversed it out of the garage.

I love the car in these colours as it is something very different and also the choice of the client who is the owner of the car (no one else) and as it is used for publicity then it stands out more than the black but also to be fair lets face it, in black its not exactly boring is it.


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Fabulous, nice job Glyn.
> 
> But can I just say, I think a few people need reminding of the spirit in which things are posted here. If you don't like what's been done to a car then of course that's your opinion that you're perfectly entitled to, and that should be respected. BUT, how about having the decency to keep it to yourselves and remember that someone has gone to a lot of effort and expense to create something they want. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Some of the comments on this thread are just bloody rude, and I wonder what the feeling would be if we all started publically offering our honest opinion to some of the tasteless 'modified' tat that gets posted on this and other forums. Manners cost nothing people, I'd hate to see DW turn into PH.


Well said Paul :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks Great mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Spotted this car in the latest 911 magazine the other day, I think it looks awesome in the wrap!

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Clark said:


> Spotted this car in the latest 911 magazine the other day, I think it looks awesome in the wrap!
> 
> Nice work mate :thumb:


Thats the very same car


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

To go against the grain, i really dislike this car 

But its looks well detailed :thumb:


----------

